# معاني الصوم في المسيحية



## مورا مارون (14 مارس 2009)

*1- الصوم هو نهج روحي يخلق انسجام في حياة المسيحى مع روح الله الذى يقوده فى طاعة *
*وخضوع *
*2- الصوم ليس مجرد انقطاع عن الأكل .. ولكنه صلب للذة شراهة الأكل .*
*3-الصوم انطلاقاً للروح للسيرفي المعيشة مع الرب يسوع .*
*4- الصوم مع الصلاة طريق توصلنى بالإيمان إلى إتمام قصد الله فىَّ .*
*5- الصوم تحرير النفس من الذات ومن الرباطات المادية + الصوم يعنى صلب الذات .*
*6- الصوم قوامه التوبة وثمرته القيامة .7-الصوم شركة حب مع آلام ربنا .*
*7- الصوم طعام يومى للحياة الروحية ..*
*اخي الحبيب في الرب إليك وصية الرب يسوع المسيح " متى صمت أغسل وجهك وأدهن رأسك كي لا تظهر للناس صائماً فيدعونا أن نصوم ونصلي ونتصدق في الخفية وهو يرانا.وينصحنا فم الذهب بالقول " لا تصوم فمك وحده بل عينيك واذنيك وقدميك ويديك وكل اعضاء جسدك. صوم يديك بالنقاوة من الاغتصاب والطمع والسرقة وقدميك من السعي وراء ملذات العالم وشهواته وعينيك من النظرات التي تجلب لك الخطيئة*


*وكل سنة وانتو سالمين في الرب يسوع المسيح *​ 
*له كل المجد*​ 

*المسيح قام حقا قام*​


----------



## happy angel (14 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررررر حبيبتى

موضوع راااااااائع جدااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## white rose (15 مارس 2009)

يسلموا ايديك مورا

موضوعك رائع و حلو كتير

المسيح قام  حقا قام

الرب يباركك


----------



## sunny man (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مورا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

كما ان الذئب لا يجتمع مع النعجة

 لانتاج ولد كذلك شبع البطن لا 

يجتمع ‏مع توجع القلب لانتاج فضيلة

شكرااااااااا مورا

الموضوع رائع جدااا جداا


----------



## مورا مارون (15 مارس 2009)

نورتوا جميعكم

وسلام المسيح بقلبكون​


----------

